# Your Dog



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

This is a thread to post pictures of your dog. Here's mine.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Here is my service dog “Jonas”


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Allie


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is awesome


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Scout


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

He was attacked by a bull dog here a few weeks back almost killed him.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Here's my Curbside Setter, Otis. He has a crazy smile, he'll curl up his lip and he looks like he's about to bite, but he's far too kind for that. He's a Lab/Sheppard mix. Oh yeah...he like to eat snow.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wishing him a speedy recovery Ghost


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Tag said:


> Wishing him a speedy recovery Ghost


He back on track now just missing a lot of hair.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh yeah, I forgot to say that my dog's name is Delta.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Norseman, terrific idea for a thread.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Scout is a well trained dog! you can tell that he really trusts you!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my sweet Zoe


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

heres the rest of the pack,Socky by herself she is kinda the lone wolf of the group,and Zoe,Chole,n Bonny


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome looking pals.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks,they are good and faithful friends


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my buddy Gracie at her 16th birthday party. 
Her birthday was yesterday.








Gracie and her friend (my grand daughter) taking a break from shooting slingshots.








Gracie and her brother Riley about 14 years ago.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> This is my buddy Gracie at her 16th birthday party.
> Her birthday was yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


Did Gracie eat the cupcake? My dog will eat sweets over anything, I'll bring him over for the 17th birthday party.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is my dog.

He thinks so, at any rate.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

:rolling:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > This is my buddy Gracie at her 16th birthday party.
> ...


We let her have part of the cupcake. She really goes for the sweet stuff, too. We try to keep her weight down to about 6.5 pounds, but it is hard because she is not very active in the winter.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

d3 beat me to it! Here's my other dog, Vitus. He'll come when I call him and when I take off thru the woods, he's right by my side, no matter how far I go. As far as his hunting skills...I'd put him up against any dog!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Rescued the little black terrier.
My mom was on a walker so I i herited the chihua.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome Vito’s looks like he is checking out the neighborhood


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I forgot to share names... River (black terrier mix) rescued from a river west of Nashville.
Paco the chihua... short for paquito


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

That terrier is so cute!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> heres the rest of the pack,Socky by herself she is kinda the lone wolf of the group,and Zoe,Chole,n Bonny


I had a sweet pitty named Chloe. She blessed my life for 14 years.

* she is sleeping in the pic with the green blanket.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Chloe looks like an awesome companion❤ Sorry for your loss. I’ll bet those were the best 14 years ever❤


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > heres the rest of the pack,Socky by herself she is kinda the lone wolf of the group,and Zoe,Chole,n Bonny
> ...


she is beautiful,and they are a blessing.she is in good company where she is now.God Bless.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Meet Candy Kaine. She is our 12 year old Rat Terrier and supreme scorpion killer!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

So many cute dogs!

Here is my best buddy:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post everyone, my like button is broke again


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Mojave Mo said:


> Meet Candy Kaine. She is our 12 year old Rat Terrier and supreme scorpion killer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is cute,we had a rat terrier mix,and it was safe yo walk barefoot anywere in the yards,she killed every copperhead that came close,awesome pups


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh wow thst last picture is amazing what a beautiful dog. I'm as yet without a dog, I live vicariously through you lot Lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

There have been so many dogs over the years. I live in a very remote place and have 80 acres so people are always giving me animals they don't want or simply dropping them off without even asking. Many stay with me the rest of their lives. I'm good with that.

Right now I have Chance, Mika, and Gabby. All mixed breeds. Just like me. People don't give away pure bloods. Casey is the black and white one. I lost her to a stroke a year ago. But she lived to 14 years and we had a good time. There is also a legion of barn cats that haunt the place. I'm good friends with a few, distant friends with a few, nodding acquaintances with a few and there's a few I could live without. Also my old pack horses. All pretty much retired. No they are not "buckskins" LOL I dont consider myself a horse wrangler any more. But they live here and my daughter comes and rides them sometimes.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

STO said:


> So many cute dogs!
> 
> Here is my best buddy:
> 
> ...


Cute dog--I have a BC as well. Great dogs!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------

